# Moisture Meter



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Need to purchase myself a moisture meter and would like some recommendations regarding brands and models. 

Thanks!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

For wood, I had good success with Delmhorst units. They are professional grade and priced accordingly but they are accurate and they hold up. Good customer service.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Ken. My primary use will be checking walls from the inside - not that it should matter.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I use one made by _EXTECH INSTRUMENTS_ model #MO210. 
Got it from Grainger, had it several years with no problems.
It works for wood or other building materials. 
Cost around $100.00 if I remember correctly.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I got a set from Costco, moisture meter and temp gun. The MM can be set for wall, masonry, soft and hardwood, with push of a button and an easy to read digital readout. Mannix is the brand, model MMD7NP, the set was like $50.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I've used a Delmhorst for the past 10 years with excellent results.
We call it 'The Fishing Meter'.


----------

